# en route to vt gathering



## Skelevision (Aug 23, 2018)

hallo humans  
vt rainbow gathering is near middlebury starting tomorrow. heading out this weekend from portland maine area. is anyone else on this route or on their way home too? 
be well


----------



## Tude (Aug 24, 2018)

There are several people going from a facebook group I'm on. I was supposed to go but had to cancel last week  Have fun!


----------

